

Use Your Phone to Unlock Doors with Lockitron - obvio171
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2011/10/use-your-phone-to-unlock-doors-with-lockitron.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=use-your-phone-to-unlock-doors-with-lockitron

======
obvio171
One lets you get a constant flow of strangers into your house and get paid for
it. The other one helps you not go crazy over handling spare keys and revoking
access. Integration anyone?

